# à x jours d'intervalle



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut forum 

Ce doit être tout simple, mais comme j'aimerais être bien comprise, je voudrais savoir s'il existe une expression sans ambiguïté pour dire "à 4 quatre jours d'intervalle".
Je vous transpose mon contexte ici :
"J'ai reçu exactement le même cadeau, à quatre jours d'intervalle".
Je sens bien que ce que je suis en train d'écrire est nul, mais je vous le livre quand même :
"I received exactly the same gift at four days interval". 

Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## chica1

Je dirais "in the space of" 
"I received exactly the same gift in the space of 4 days"


----------



## pieanne

My propositions:
I received the very same gift within the following four days
I received the very same gift four days later
I received identical gifts in a four days'interval.

Is it of any help?


----------



## wildan1

pieanne said:


> My propositions:
> I received the very same gift within the following four days
> I received the very same gift four days later
> I received identical gifts in a four days'interval.
> 
> Is it of any help?


 
I think #2 sounds the most normal. 

#1 means some time during the four days; not sure that's the intention of the French. 

#3 is a literal translation and doesn't sound right although not grammatically incorrect.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ok wildan1. Let me try to explain the French. 
I received the gift A at d0 (no need to know this date d0) and the same gift A at d1=d0 + 4 days.
Is it clearer?


----------



## wildan1

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ok wildan1. Let me try to explain the French.
> I received the gift A at d0 (no need to know this date d0) and the same gift A at d1=d0 + 4 days.
> Is it clearer?


 
Yes, so pieanne's no. 2 is the best way to put it.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

wildan1 said:


> Yes, so pieanne's no. 2 is the best way to put it.


Ok, mais je perds mon intervalle (et cette idée de jalons entre deux dates)... J'aurais dit "4 jours après" sinon.
Bon. Merci à tous !


----------



## alisonp

4 days afterwards.


----------



## watergirl

chica1 said:


> Je dirais "in the space of"
> "I received exactly the same gift in the space of 4 days"



I would go with chica1's first suggestion, slightly modified: 

 "I received the exact same gift in the space of four days."


----------



## pieanne

I don't know... "in the space of four days" sounds like "within the following four days"...

Maybe the whole sentence would help?


----------



## watergirl

Hmmm. If you think there's too much ambiguity in that, how about:
 "I received the exact same gift four days apart."


----------



## alisonp

'the exact same' is a bit colloquial, and would set the teeth of several people I know on edge .  An alternative would be 'exactly the same'.


----------



## pieanne

With "apart", I'd say "I received exactly the same gifts 4 four days apart", but then I'm not a native...


----------



## watergirl

alisonp said:


> 'the exact same' is a bit colloquial, and would set the teeth of several people I know on edge .  An alternative would be 'exactly the same'.



I agree it is definitely colloquial, AlisonP, but  I have a feeling its redundancy is less jarring to an American ear -- or at least to my American ears!  ("Really unique" or "it's ears"  on the other hand....grrrr!)


----------



## liulia

Was it in fact four days later? If so, in my humble opinion you should say simply: "I received the very same gift four days later."


----------



## The MightyQ

I would rather say
I received exactly the same gift twice within four days.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

liulia said:


> Was it in fact four days later? If so, in my humble opinion you should say simply: "I received the very same gift four days later."


Yes, I received the first gift on March 2nd and the other one on March 6th for example. So, if I wanted to say "four days later" I would have said  "quatre jours après". Maybe it's obvious in French but not in English that I wanted to stress the fact that the interval between the two dates is really thin and this is this interval I wanted to point out into my sentence. (and it's also quite strange that I received twice the same gift too...).
Thanks for your help, it's much appreciated. 
Now I'm just curious to know how to say that in proper English for the next time (but not too soon as I don't really enjoy this sort of "gift"...).


----------



## wildan1

sorry, we don't use _interval_ at all in this way in English

to stress that nuance you could add _just: I received the very same gift just four days later_


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

_After_ a 4-day interval.

In a 4-day interval doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## CélineK.

I'm all for wildan1's latest suggestion.  Sounds great!


----------



## pieanne

And only four days later?


----------



## liulia

What about this: "After a four day interval, I received the very same gift again."


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Were you sent this gift? Because if so you could say:

After a four-day interval, I was sent exactly the same gift.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

So I would use wildan1's "_I received the very same gift just four days later" _or maybe liulia's (*) sentence _"After a four day interval, I received the very same gift again." _(I prefer this one only because I can see the word "interval" -so we can use it!-, I know, stupid me!  )...
Would it help if I say the readers of my words are people from India?

(*) or Pedro y La Torre's one!


----------



## giannid

I'm with watergirl's _4 days apart _to express the interval.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> So I would use wildan1's "_I received the very same gift just four days later" _or maybe liulia's (*) sentence _"After a four day interval, I received the very same gift again." _(I prefer this one only because I can see the word "interval" -so we can use it!-, I know, stupid me!  )...
> Would it help if I say the readers of my words are people from India?
> 
> (*) or Pedro y La Torre's one!



Je pense que vous pourriez utiliser n'importe quelles de ces idées.


----------



## equilingual

"4 days later"

On ne perd aucune notion d'intervalle, puisque c'est quatre jours APRÈS avoir reçu le cadeau...  Ce n'est pas comme si tu avais reçu un cadeau TOUS LES 4 JOURS, auquel cas on dirait autrement.

C'est la façon la plus naturelle d'exprimer cette idée.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

equilingual said:


> [...] Ce n'est pas comme si tu avais reçu un cadeau TOUS LES 4 JOURS, auquel cas on dirait autrement. [...]


Hé hé ! Bien vu. Car c'est un peu ma crainte, que ça se répète, vois-tu... 
On dirait comment alors ?


----------



## equilingual

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Hé hé ! Bien vu. Car c'est un peu ma crainte, que ça se répète, vois-tu...
> On dirait comment alors ?


 
"4 days apart" par exemple, comme cela a déjà été dit plusieurs fois


----------



## Nicomon

Mon effort... approche différente

I received the very same gift twice in the space of (just) 4 days... and I'm starting to fear that I will get one every 4 days... when I don't even like that thing to begin with.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Nicomon said:


> Mon effort... approche différente
> 
> I received the very same gift twice in the space of (just) 4 days... and I'm starting to fear that I will get one every 4 days... when I don't even like that thing to begin with.



 Je suis d'accord avec ça.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Je suis d'accord avec ça.


Ça tombe bien moi aussi. 
Merci Nico ! Et merci à tous, bien sûr !


----------



## Nicomon

Rendons à César...
Les posts # 2 (chica) et # 9 (watergirl) étaient fort semblables au mien. 
J'ai changé "exact" en "very",  ajouté "twice" et "(just)"... et j'ai imaginé la suite.


----------

